# here are a few pics.



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

the first is our electric catfish, we call him Sausage.
second is our bluntnose gar
the rest are of my big catch of the day, a 13 inch catfish, hes going into my bros 75.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Kewl!

I haven't seen an Electric Cat in a long time. Where did you find it?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow!! Those are some big fish!


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

ooooh nice.


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Great pics, what else do you have in your tanks?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

strangely enough, we found the electric cat at this little dinky store weve been to once, and will probably never be back to again. (theyve got horrible selection and people that dont know what theyre talking about) hes about 7 inches long right now, i cant wait to get him setup in a much larger tank! Shaggy in our 55 we have a pair of convicts-male is 3 inches female is 2. a green terror 5 inches and a texas cichlid, 6 inches. weve had them all since wee little things, and will most likely put these guys into a 200g (atleast) by the end of september. oh an we have a needlenose gar thats full grown and a bluntnose gar ctenolucius hujeta, hes about 5 inches as well


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Sometimes its those stores that dont know what they have where you can pick up good deals.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

you angled that catfish!? If so you beat the 12" i caught


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

yeah, i was totally psyched. haha alright, i still am!


----------

